# Ham Cure Calculator - Can you check my numbers?



## jkcdn (Mar 12, 2016)

Just spent the day getting together some numbers for dry curing and wet curing. Hoping those with some solid experience could take a look and let me know if I am off with my numbers.

One thing I was not able to find information on was PPM on ham versus sausage. I am using 156ppm on both products but I am not sure that the ham requires as much as the sausage? I have built a basic calculator in excell with the 156PPM so, if I could use a lower PPM for Ham that would be good to know.

I started this whole thing when I started reading about Nitrate in Morton's Tender Quick and how that seems to get a pass when Nirtrate in general is considered unsafe to cook (at med-high temps).

HAM

Trim loin to 3 inch diameter by 12 inch long. Tie every in inch and leave 2 inch string for hanging.

Meat Weight x .002496 = Instacure #1 @156ppm
Salt = Meat Weight x 2% (more or less as you decide) - 93.75% of Instacure weight
Sugar = Meat Weight x 2% (1% for other cured meats)
Add extra spices as desired 
(454gr = 1lb)

Rub over tied roast and seal in vacuum . Refrigerate for 2 weeks minimum or 1/4 inch per day from center out. May not penetrate when center is 4 or more inches from edge. Inject if necessary. 

Open and rinse in fresh cold water for 30 minutes. 

Hang under refrigeration for 48-72hrs to form pellicle and equalize (DO NOT SKIP)

Cold smoke below 90f for 6-9 hours or until very deep brown. 
Or
Hot smoke at 200f until internal temp is 140f.

Hang under refrigeration for 24hrs.

Remove string cut to size and vacuum seal. 

Cook sous vide at 140f for 2-3hrs if cold smoked. (No additional cooking for bacon)
 

Here are some photo's of past cooks.

.













IMG_20150327_185925_zps4wtfuwka.jpg



__ jkcdn
__ Mar 12, 2016


















IMG_20150330_135122_zpsvrchbdbt.jpg



__ jkcdn
__ Mar 12, 2016






Thanks in advance for feedback on my numbers or method's.

JKCDN


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 14, 2016)

Have you looked at Martin's Cure calculator for comparison? It is what most of us use around here.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124590/universal-cure-calculator

http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html


----------



## jkcdn (Mar 15, 2016)

Actually, I did use Martins (which I believe is set to 156ppm) and another even more complex calculator here:

http://www.localfoodheroes.co.uk/calculator/dry_cure_bacon/

I am really just wondering if my ratio's look good to more experience members and I am REALLY curious if the 156ppm nitrite is a set standard for whole muscle and chopped meat or just chopped meat?

Bacon is curing as we speak, plan on 18 days total cure.













IMG_20160315_134301_zpscbu9bf64.jpg



__ jkcdn
__ Mar 15, 2016


















IMG_20160315_134309_zpsq0szicjw.jpg



__ jkcdn
__ Mar 15, 2016


----------

